# Kettenspanner selberbauen !!!



## Greasy Pete (6. Dezember 2002)

Wer sich keinen "Singulator", "Melvin" oder Rohloff leisten kann, sollte sich mit etwas Fantasie einen Kettenspanner selberbasteln. 

Also Leute, haltet euch rann, Weihnachtszeit ist Bastelzeit. Ich will Vorschläge sehen !!!

Den Anfang macht der Internetlose "Tim-Cruizer-Roelke" (Ehrenvoller Letzter beim der Singlespeed-EM),  dessen Spanner ich euch gleich mal vorstellen will:







Gemacht aus folgenden Schrotteilen:
1 Kalloy Sattelstützfragment
4 Halbmond Distanzstücke für Schutzblech/Gabel Montage
1 Equinox Leitrolle
1 Ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchse von RST
Div Schrauben und Scheiben











Viel Spass beim Nachbauen oder selberentwerfen !!


Euer Greasy Pete


----------



## Greasy Pete (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> [BBrüte momentan an einem eigenen Kettenspanner - Knackpunkt ist bis jetzt nur noch die Rückholfeder..... [/B]



Also an Tim seinem ist das ne olle Feder von einer V-Brake. Wie gesacht, alles aus der Mülltonne (Oder das was man bei riese und müller mülltonne nennen kann )

greasy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Also an Tim seinem ist das ne olle Feder von einer V-Brake. *



Oder nehm gleich ne komplette V-Brake


----------



## roesli (9. Dezember 2002)

..ich seh schon - Die Herren Riese und Müller halten Euch knapp, dass ihr im Firmenmüll wühlen müsst  

..wenn sich allerdings so dolle Teile draus machen lassen, könnt man ja neidisch werden....  

Guck mal nach - liegt nicht noch ein zerkratzer Birdy-Rahmen auf dem Schrott?


----------



## Greasy Pete (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> [B
> Guck mal nach - liegt nicht noch ein zerkratzer Birdy-Rahmen auf dem Schrott? [/B]




Nee, daraus wird dann das da gemacht:


----------



## Caracal (10. Dezember 2002)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung mit deren Hilfe auch jemand der keine große Ahnung vom Aufbau eines Schaltwerks hat, den Umbau zum reinen Kettenspanner vornehmen kann?
Ich habe zwar schon selbst gesucht, aber die Ergebnisse waren wenig befriedigend.


----------



## olli (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Caracal _
> *Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung mit deren Hilfe auch jemand der keine große Ahnung vom Aufbau eines Schaltwerks hat, den Umbau zum reinen Kettenspanner vornehmen kann?
> Ich habe zwar schon selbst gesucht, aber die Ergebnisse waren wenig befriedigend. *



Anleitung? Na ich würde das SW einbauen, die Kette so weit kürzen wie es geht (vielleicht 2 zusätzliche Glieder drinlassen, falls Du mal die Übersetzung änderst) und dann das Schaltwerk mittels der re-/li-Begrenzungsschrauben unter das Ritzel positionieren. Falls die Schrauben nicht lang genug sind: Längere reinmachen oder einen Seilzu zur Fixierung des SW unter dem Ritzel nehmen. Das geht wie folgt: Seilzug so einbauen, dass der Nippel direkt in der Zugeinstellschraube (da wo sonst der Außenzug reinkommt, den Du in diesem Fall nicht brauchst) sitzt und dann das SW unter das Ritzel positionieren und den Seilzug so klemmen.


----------



## Husten (12. Dezember 2002)

Danke für den neuen Thread!


----------



## Greasy Pete (12. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *Danke für den neuen Thread! *



Yep,

besser das ist


----------



## Horst Link (12. Dezember 2002)

Alles wie dem Moderator beliebt! Hier kommt er:
HORST TECH CHAIN TENSIONER (registrierte Marke ;-)

- Rillenkugellager
- NULL Spiel
- stufenlos einstellbare Kettenspannung
- kein Schaltauge erforderlich
- Montage und Demontage ohne Werkzeuge
- EM erprobt
- Kosten: zwefuffzich

PS: Wer diesen Kettenspanner nachbaut oder nachgebaute Kettenspanner in Umlauf bringt wird mit einer Strafe nicht unter 50 Schläge mit meiner neunschwänzigen Kettenpeitsche belehrt


----------



## Horst Link (12. Dezember 2002)

OOOPS Bild vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (12. Dezember 2002)

... ein super sahneteil  bin echt begeistert  

cya
andi

ps:





> PS: Wer diesen Kettenspanner nachbaut oder nachgebaute Kettenspanner in Umlauf bringt wird mit einer Strafe nicht unter 50 Schläge mit meiner neunschwänzigen Kettenpeitsche belehrt



na wenn das mal kein zusätzlicher ansporn ist


----------



## Voigti (12. Dezember 2002)

also wir haben uns einen chaintog nachgebaut der spitzenklasse ist und wie orginal ist!!!
wir haben nur starkes hartplaste aus ein firma ( kostenlos versteht sich ) mit einer kostenlosen Hartmetallscheibe ,die jedoch sehr leicht ist, von einem Schlöser ausem dorf ebenfalls kostenlos bekommen !!!!!!! alles mit einem bauplan umgesetzt und fertig is der  FAST echte chaindog mit trettlagerhalterung !!!!

so einfach kann es manchmal gehen oder ???


----------



## onespeed (12. Dezember 2002)

@voigti: ich möcht bitte bilder sehn!!! aber kostenlos versteht sich


----------



## hallotv (12. Dezember 2002)

Moin Mädels,

ist ja alles schön und gut, was Ihr da so schreibt, aber leider meist FALSCH!!!Der Point Spanner ist geschmiedet, wie der Surly auch.(Was für ein Zufall!)
Und am Rande bemerkt hat auch der heilige Surly keine Bauxitmine im Garten, neben der die Aluschmelze (Stromintensiv,Steuerbefreit!) steht und auch mit dem Schmiedewerk wird es nit weit her sein.Es sei Euch verkündet:der Mann kauft Zu! 
Wie übrigens der heilige Ritchey und st.Bontrager uvm. auch.
Nemt`s nicht so schwer....


----------



## hallotv (12. Dezember 2002)

Und außerdem habe ich greasy Pete`s bike schon life gesehen, alles Lüge, so sauber ist sonst nur Jürgen W.Möllemann! 
Er putzt!


----------



## Husten (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hallotv _
> *...Es sei Euch verkündet:der Mann kauft Zu!
> Wie übrigens der heilige Ritchey und st.Bontrager uvm. auch.
> Nemt`s nicht so schwer.... *


ok, mach ich. Lieb von Dir. Aber es sei dir verkündet: Auch diese Möglichkeit  wurde bereits diskutiert.

Lies mal ALLES:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t37948.html

bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (28. Dezember 2002)

Modell XC Comp von Suntour.
Kommt aber wieder weg, ich Weichei werde auf 7-Speed (S-S) umrüsten.


----------



## lebaron (28. Dezember 2002)

wilst du mir den spanner überlassen ? oder ne bauanleitung geben...und wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ich mir grade beim besten willen nicht vorstellen welchen schaltwerks teil du da grade verbraten hast

HILF MIR OLLI SONST MUSS ICH DUMM STERBEN


----------



## olli (28. Dezember 2002)

Das ist ne Canti-Bremse. 
Hergeben werde ich ihn erst mal nicht, wer weiß, wann ich in wieder brauche. Allerdings ist die (auf dem Bild unsichtbare) 1,5er Speiche ein wenig zu schwach als Feder, da muß ich mir noch was überlegen...


----------



## lebaron (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Das ist ne Canti-Bremse.
> ... *




UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPS 

*läuft rot an .....solch eine peinlichkeit*


----------



## roesli (28. Dezember 2002)

...Olli, der Spanner ist ja sagenhaft!    

hast Du da noch bohren müssen? - würde eine Cantilever-Feder nicht reichen, um genug Federkraft hinzubringen?

Wie hast Du das Schaltröllchen mit dem dazu passenden Bolzen gebaut?


----------



## olli (28. Dezember 2002)

Bohren musste ich nicht. Hätte ich eine normale Canti-Feder genommen, dann hätte ich noch ein extra Loch (in die Canti) bohren müssen. 

Hätte ich die Feder ins vorhandene Loch gesteckt, wäre die Spannung viel zu hoch, da ich das andere Ende der Feder ja an den "Absatz" hinten am Schaltauge hängen muss (wenn ich kein Loch ins Ausfallende über dem Schaltauge bohren will, um darin die Feder einzuhängen).

Außerdem ist in der XC Canti eine Messingbuchse, die etwas über das Alu hinaussteht. Da kann mann die Feder gut einmal drumwickeln und dann an einem kleinen Nippel an der Bremse einhängen (hinter den normalerweise das Überstehende Ende des Querzuges gehängt wird).

Das Röllchen ist von Suntour (oder Sachs?) und dreht sich auf einer 6 mm Aluschraube (Shimano hat nur 5mm) - der richtige Abstand wurde mit  Aluhülsen hergestellt. Eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich hätte anstatt der Canti auch irgend ein Aluteil nehmen können, aber die Canti lag in meiner Bremsenkiste und die restlichen Teile der Canti fehlten eh....


----------



## 4X Element (6. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute!
Sind wir führer nich alle mal mit ner Schaltung gefahren?  
Warum nehmt ihr nicht einfach ne alte schaltung oder ne neue (wenns besser aussehen soll ).
Macht einfach oben, wo die schaltung fest geschraubt wird, die Feder raus. Dann nur noch Schaltung einbaun, Kette spannen und Schraube wieder festziehen. Fertig!!
Und sieht viel besser aus. Und ich muß sagen ich bin jetzt damit über ein Jahr DH un Dual gefahren  un dat Ding hält.

Also noch fragen?????????
[email protected] 

Tschüss


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2003)

Hei Leute,
ihr habt tolle Ideen euer altes Zeug irgendwo ranzuschrauben. 
Hab mir auch nen Kettenspanner gebaut, weil ich ne Rohloff fahr und der Rohloffspanner net so der Hit is 
Hab aber nen anderen Ansatz hergenommen, da ich mein Hinterrad mit Schnellspanner schnell ausbauen wollte ohne irgendwas locker oder abzuschrauben.
Bin grad in der Arbeit (Schicht) drumm wird des Bild nachgelifert.(demnächst, nur auf dieser Seite)

Wie issn des bei euren Spannern, müßt ihr da beim Radausbau rumschrauben oder sowas?

Grüße aus dem Fichtelgebirg


----------



## nils (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Wie issn des bei euren Spannern, müßt ihr da beim Radausbau rumschrauben oder sowas?
> *



Ne, fahr auch Rohloff und hab den Spanner so modifiziert, das er genau das tut, wozu er da ist. Selbst bei Schlammschlachten geht er jetzt einwandfrei. Gibts auch bald zum nachrüsten in Kleinstserie, sollte die Tage eigentlich bald fertig sein (also eigentlich schon lang vor Weihnachten...).
Bin auf dein Bild gespannt...

Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2003)

Hei,
so jetzt die versprochenen Bilda 
Hab des Teil jetzt ziemlich genau 1 Jahr im Dauerbetrieb. Unter extremsten Bedingungen wie zB. Dreck und Fahrweise. Hat alles ohne einmal zu mucken überstanden. Im Gegensatz zur Kurbel, weil die ist samt XT Octalink schon davongeflogen  tat weh Is jetzt ne Race Face. Die 519er Felge hat am Geißkopf 2 Quadratzentimeter Alu verloren und mußte ner 521er weichen. Denn man kann die Holztrails dort wirklich nicht bei Nässe fahrnAber der Spanner hat alles überstanden  Hat mich auch 3 Stunden Arbeit gekostet.
Wenn alles klappt müßten jetzt auch Bilder mit dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2003)

Mist   
kann von dem Computer hier immer nur ein Blid auf einmal laden


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2003)

Jetzt die Nahaufnahme       (die Gesichter find ich ne tolle Sache)


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2003)

Ach, noch was,
Wenn ihr wissen wollt wie XT Octlinks brechen, müßter mal auf unsere Seite gehn  oder einfach mal Profil ankilicken.


----------



## whoa (10. Januar 2003)

@ LB Jörg
Schönes Gerät haste da..  ..auch wenn's aus Bauxit is. 
IMHO das stylischste Rocky der letzten Jahre!
Der Spanner macht ja optisch 'ne Menge her, aber das beste is, dass ich so 'n alten Amazing Spanner auch noch "auf Halde" rumliegen hab..
..sprich ich wär an 'ner genaueren "Bauanleitung" sehr interessiert, oder gibbet die vielleicht schon auf eurer Page und ich muß nur mal 'n bisschen suchen?!


----------



## Greasy Pete (10. Januar 2003)

schönes rad  

Warum nimmste nicht die drehmoment abstützung von rohloff für die scheibenbremsaufnahme (Heisst "Speedbone")? Dann kannste den Hässlichen Bügel weglassen und der Hinterradausbau geht auch schnelle ??


Gruß Peter


----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2003)

sage mal kannst du dafür mal ne genauere bauanleitung geben..DAS TEIL IS SEEEEEHR GEIL!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2003)

Hei nommal,
erst mal ne Frage an whoa. WAS IST BAUXIT  
Aber haste gut erkannt das das Halteteil von einem zerlegtem Amazing Spanner is 
Bauanleitung?? mmh, da is ja net recht was dran. Die Röllchen sind vom Rohloffspanner.  Da sind auch die passenden Absatzscheibchen drinn. Dann braucht man nur noch ein paar normale Beilagscheiben. 
Wie gesagt, das Halteteil is von nem Amazingteil. Die untere Platte ist aus alu gesägt und gefeilt und mit Langlöchern versehen zum drehen der ganzen Einheit. Die oder Platte is aus Kohlefaser rausgesägt und geschliffen. (Vorsicht Mundschutz verwenden) Die ist eh nur rein wegen der Optik. Würd auch ohne Funktionieren..........
Ach wißter was, ich mach mal ne Bauanleitung wenn ich in nächster Zeit dazukomm und stell sie hier rein   so mit Einzelteilen. 

Jetzt noch was zu Greasy Pete.
So hässlich find ich den Bügel gar nicht im Original und von der richtigen Seite gesehen. 
Mmh, ich will ja jetzt nicht reich klingen (bins auch net ), aber ich hab den Speedbone mit externen Schaltgehäuse an meinem Rocky Switch. Weil da ja ne Scheibe drann ist. Und meiner  Meinung  nach is die Version mit dem internen Schaltgehäuse irgendwie trozdem besser von der Funktion. Hät mir ne kombination davon kaufen solln, währe beim Switch gegangen.

Jetzt nommal Spanner,
hab noch 2 Bilder von der allerersten Testversion, obs denn überhaupt geht.
Da sind halt die Langlöcher auf der Befestigungsplatte. Schaut ein bisserl chaotisch aus. Aber war ja nur zum testen. Bin dann sogar 2 Monate so rumgefahren, im Winter.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2003)




----------



## whoa (11. Januar 2003)

@ LB Jörg
Bauxit := "Hauptrohmaterial für die Aluminiumerzeugung"; 
..daher werden Alubikes, von mir und ein paar anderen gern als Bauxit-Bomber bezeichnet. 
Zur Bauanleitung.. besonders interessant ist hier der Einbau bzw. die Befestigung der Feder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## immerletzter (20. Januar 2003)

ne kettenführung bei der man die untere Rolle meilenweit hochmontiert hilft so manchmal auch wunder. mit 2 rollen von POINT a 9teuros und ein stück alu was man sägt und feilt, ein grosses Innenlagerloch und 2 länglöcher reinzaubert ist man dabei.


----------



## madbull (21. Januar 2003)

Eat THIS!


----------



## madbull (21. Januar 2003)

And THIS!


----------



## madbull (22. Januar 2003)

Moin Eingänger!

Hier noch die Bauanleitung zum obigen Teil:

Man nehme eine 98'er LX V-Brake (die mit dem Röhrchenhalter oben dran) oder eine beliebige andere GEKAPSELTE (Wichtig!), säge oben einen Kopf des Bolzens ab, mit dem dieser Röhrchenhalter befestigt ist und entferne diesen so. Dann bohre man das entstandene Loch etwas auf, dass eine Schraube durchpasst. Dann säge und feile und evtl. bohre (ich hab ne ganz einfache PUK-Säge und billige Schlüsselfeilen genommen) man sich den Bremskörper in die Form, die man haben möchte (Löcher täten bestimmt auch gut aussehen...). Das Ganze wird dann nur noch am Schaltauge befestigt, mit der Schraube, die die Federspannung variiert, kann man sogar die Spannung des Spanners einstellen! Die Schaltrolle befestigt man einfach mit einer langen Schraube, Scheiben und Distanzstücken (ich habe die Stahlgleitlagerbuchsen von billigen alten Shimanoschaltröllchen genommen) am oberen Ende.
Das Rad bleibt samt Schnellspanner ausbaubar.

Fertig ist ein filigraner ultraleichter Selfmade-Kettenspanner!

Ästheten können das ganze Teil ja auch gerne noch stundenlang mit Schleifpapier und Polierpaste auf Hochglanz bringen, dann wäre es erst recht der totale Hingucker...

Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## ismiregal (22. Januar 2003)

da halte ich gegen mit dem megahaesslichpraktischen Kettenspanner aus Inlineskater-Rolle & Uraltschaltwerksblech.

Rolle in die Bohrmaschine & mit einer Feile eine Rinne fuer die Kette fraesen. Uraltblech in Position biegen. Neue Druckgussbleche brechen dabei uebrigens ;-)

Vorteil: leise, im Gegentum zu Kettenrollenspannern!
Nachteil: optisch Opimierungspotential vorhanden 

Aloha,
ismir´


----------



## madbull (22. Januar 2003)

Sehe ich das richtig und das Teil ist fix montiert, also ohne Feder?  

Was machst du denn dann, wenn sich die Kette längt? Und wie stellst du es überhaupt auf die Kettenlänge ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ismiregal (22. Januar 2003)

Hi madbull,

Aaaalllso, das Ding ist fix. gehalten mit dem Pitlock/Schnellspanner in der Nabe. Die Laenge hat genau gepasst & gespannt wird durch die Schraube im Ausfallende mit unterlegter U-Scheibe. Hat super funktioniert. Besser als der gekaufte Surly-Spanner. 

Das Geld haette ich mir echt schenken koennen bei den genialen Ideen dier hier kommen... 

Kettenlaengung hat keine Rolle gespielt. Die Rinne in der Rolle fuehrt die Kette genau auf's Ritzel. Passt schon ;-)
Notfalls haette ich halt mit anderer U-Scheibe nachgeregelt. Zeitweise hatte ich eine Uebersetzung die ganz ohne Spanner funktioniert hat.


erklaerendes Aloha,
ismir'


----------



## BlueSingle (31. Januar 2003)

Hab mir auch mal so`n Prototyp gebastelt. 

Hoffe ,daß ich ohne Gegenfeder auskomme, sonst muss ich  die Konstruktion nochmal überarbeiten.

Das Teil ist aus Alu und hat einen möglichen Verstellweg von 
30 mm.

*Kommentare erwünscht !*


----------



## Martin M (1. Februar 2003)

Sieht gut aus!

Aber einen Nachteil haben die Konstruktionen, die ohne Feder arbeiten, jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung:
Sie sind recht laut, das Geräusch der Kette wird durch den Rahmen verstärkt, und selbst bei meinem Stahlrahmen hörte sich das an wie eine schlecht geölte Nähmaschine.


----------



## madbull (1. Februar 2003)

Du könntest sehr einfach eine "Federung" in deinen Selbstbau einbauen!

Und zwar, indem du es so ähnlich machst wie bei meinem neuen, letzte Woche für 15 bei ebay geschossenen adp-Spanner: Mit einem Gummiband!

Nimm einfach ein STARKES, STABILES Gummi, leg das obere Ende über die beiden unteren Befestigungsschrauben und das untere Ende über die Schraube, die die Schaltrolle hält. Diese Schraube würde ich mit 2 gegeneinander gekonterten Muttern so befestigen, das sie mit minimalem Spiel im Langloch laufen kann. Über diese beiden Muttern kannst du dann auch gut das Gummi ziehen.

Ich hoffe, das war verständlich erklärt. Gut zu sehen ist das Ganze auf den beiden folgenden Bildern (gleiches Prinzip, nur mit einer extra unteren "Gummischraube"):


----------



## madbull (1. Februar 2003)

Und hier von der Seite:


----------



## BlueSingle (5. Februar 2003)

Die Idee mit dem Gummi ist garnicht so schlecht.

Werde den nächsten Spanner so bauen.


Danke !!


----------



## madbull (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BlueSingle _
> *Die Idee mit dem Gummi ist garnicht so schlecht.
> 
> Werde den nächsten Spanner so bauen.
> ...


Bedank dich lieber nicht zu früh...

... ich muss dir nämlich leider doch von einer solchen Konstruktion abraten!

Mein oben abgebildeter Spanner ist zwar ein perfekt gefrästes Stück theoretischer Ingenieurskunst, trotzdem bewegte sich da nach einer halben Stunde im auftauenden Schneedreck nichts mehr! Die kleinen Sandkörnerchen im Strassendreckswasser sind natürlich überall eingedrungen und haben die Gleitschiene vollkommen blockiert. Dito mit der ungedichteten Rolle...
Nutzwert des ganzen im echten Einsatz also =NULL - ich werds mir wohl an die Wand hängen odern Kleiderhaken drauss basteln oder so...


----------



## BlueSingle (8. Februar 2003)

Konnte ich mir fast schon denken. ?! oder !?

Das Problem "Deiner" Konstruktion liegt darin,
dass der "Schlitten", der im Langloch läuft und
den Pulley incl. Gummizug  mitnimmt, absolut 
passgenau (also  mit weniger als 0,1 mm Fett
an den Seiten und gegen "Dreck" geschützt)
mitgenommen werden  sollte. Ansonsten kann
sich der "Schlitten" durch  "Zug" oder "Dreck"
verkanten.


----------



## immerletzter (8. Februar 2003)

yo


----------



## immerletzter (8. Februar 2003)

yo yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## immerletzter (8. Februar 2003)

sorry


----------



## roesli (17. Februar 2003)

..von RBP (RoesliBastelProdukte)

Die Recycling-Variante des Kettenspanners: 

Man nehme:

- Ein Zehnlochschlüssen, genannt Knochen
- Ein Schaltwerksbolzen
- Eine Schaltwerkszentralfeder
- Eine Widerlagerscheibe von Schaltwerk
- Ein Schaltwerkrädchen ohne Innenleben
- Eine M10 Unterlagsscheibe
- drei Muttern M8
- eine Schraube M8x60

..und los gehts.....

nach zweieinhalb Stunden sieht's dann so aus:


----------



## roesli (17. Februar 2003)

..detailiertere Bastelanleitung mach ich mal in den nächsten Tagen, wenn die 2-Radmesse Zürich vorbei ist - reserviert's mal auf meiner Emailadresse [email protected]


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

nein we geil roesli......

von den teilen hab ich noch den ganzen keller voll.....die verkloppen wir auf iiiiiieeeeeehhhhhbeeeeeeeeehhhhhh. und dann machen wir halbe halbe du 50 für die idee ich 50 für die umsetzung


basti
*in deckung geh*


----------



## roesli (17. Februar 2003)

..muss ich mich für die Qualität der Fotos - ich kauf auch nie mehr eine Digitalkamera für 100 Euro


----------



## roesli (17. Februar 2003)

..hier!


----------



## onespeed (17. Februar 2003)

reeespect... geiles multi tool


----------



## ismiregal (17. Februar 2003)

Endlich mal 'ne Verwendung fuer diese SAW*-Tools.  Potentielles Kult-Teil. Zusammen mit der recycelten V-Brake von weiter oben mein Favorit! 


begeistertes Aloha,
ismir'

*SAW = Schrott-Ab-Werk


----------



## roesli (28. Februar 2003)

..ersetzten is nich mehr   - dann halt nochmals von Vorne:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (28. Februar 2003)

..hinten...


----------



## roesli (28. Februar 2003)

..zuletzt: 

Oben

Den R.I.P.-Spanner (roesli imitaded products) gibt's auch bald als Starschnitt, T-Shirt, Bildschirmschoner, Merchandising-Getränk und Handy-Klingelton


----------



## ZeFlo (1. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *..zuletzt:
> 
> Oben
> ...



... klugschweizer ich bin sprachlos   

und wenn du vor erregung weniger zittern würdest, könnte es auch mit 'nen 100 oiro digicam klappen  

schweizerkracher
flo


----------



## roesli (1. März 2003)

..Kamera, neues Glück   - unterdessen liegt's nur noch an der zittrigen Hand, dass die Bilder nicht so scharf sind....

Dafür gab's heut die erste Bestellung für einen Spanner


----------



## luki (3. März 2003)

jaja der rösli macht nun endlich gross kohle 

müssten ev. die feder noch umkehren, aber ich mag es mir jetzt nicht im kopf vorstellen. werden dann sehen. RIP wird ein erfolg! (RIP= rösli ist pleite?!)

luki


----------



## Nobrain2000 (9. März 2003)

Noch einer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (9. März 2003)

-genialer Spanner! - Styilische Rolle  

Weitermachen so!


----------



## mldarkroom (15. März 2003)

Hallöle Ihr SS Kenner und Durchblicker.
Kann mir mal einer die Sache mit dem Spanner erklären. Bei allen käuflichen ( surly, etc. ...) sowie selbst gebauten greift die Rolle von innen an die Kette. Macht für mich aber irgenwie keinen Sinn, da sich so kurz vor dem Ritzel doch der " Umschlingungswinkel" verschlechtert. Macht es nicht viel mehr Sinn, wenn die 
Rolle die Kette nach oben drückt. Da ich ja keine unterschiedliche Übersetzung habe und dementsprechend am Berg mit heftigem Druck "arbeite".
Bitte macht mich mal schlau.
Gruß Mark


----------



## eL (15. März 2003)

ja das wäre wohl besser....geht aber nicht immer....der surly kann nach einem umbau (den schon ein versierter fachmann machen muss gell menis ;-)  ) beides.Aber leider schlägt er bei gewissen übersetzungen/kettenstrebenlängen/kettenlängen unten an die kettenstrebe bevor er das machen kann was er eigentlich sol nämlich die kette spannen.
alternativen mit mehr umschlingung sind der paul melvin und der rohloff spanner


----------



## madbull (15. März 2003)

Die beste Alternative, bei der ich jetzt auch wieder gelandet bin, mit ganz viel Umschlingung und noch einigen weiteren Vorteilen ist sowieso ein altes Schaltwerk!!!


----------



## roesli (16. März 2003)

... rein auf dem Papier ist es tatsächlich nicht optimal, wenn der Spanner die Kette weg vom Ritzel drückt und so den Umschlingungsradius verkleinert. In der Praxis ist dieser Missstand nicht ganz so tragisch, da die meisten Singlespeeder (jedenfalls die, welche mit einem BMX-Freilauf fahren) recht grosse Ritzel fahren und damit die Kette doch auch in eine ausreichende Anzahl Zähne greift. 

Der Surly-Spanner lässt sich mittels der mitgelieferten umgekehrt gewickelten Feder mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick selbst auf Druck umbauen - ich hab die Version auch mal ausprobiert, aber rasch wieder rückgängig gemacht, da ich nicht ausreichend Federspannung hinzaubern konnte und der Spanner ständig gegen den Rahmen schlug.......


----------



## m(A)ui (30. September 2003)

Hallo!
habe eben noch ne ganz brauchbar erscheinende anleitung für nen selbstbau-kettenspanenr gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t80567.html






gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## yo gomez (1. Oktober 2003)

Dann doch lieber das Schaltwerk nehmen und den Käfig mit der unteren Rolle entfernen...

Das funzt auch und sieht auf jeden Fall ein wenig besser aus!


----------



## Phil (2. Oktober 2003)

..viel erklären brauch ich net oder ?


----------



## Phil (2. Oktober 2003)

nr 2


----------



## the-red-planet (12. Oktober 2003)

Hier mal meiner:




Optisch sicherlich noch verbesserungswürdig aber von der Funktion TOP!!
Als Vorbild hat der Rennen Rollenlager Kettenspanner gedient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luden (8. November 2003)

waaaa, ich könnt kotzen  
genau den wollte ich mir heute nachbauen, hatte schon material und alles zusammen aber was is?!? die kette is zu lang um das prinzip dieses kettenspanners zu nutzen aber andererseits wäre sie "zu kurz" um sie ganz ohne spanner zu fahren.....
also fahr ich halt weiter mit nem halben schaltwerk rum...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (6. Dezember 2003)

Kann mir jemand so einen machen? Ich bezahle auch gut. Oder gibt es eine Variante die nicht grosses technisches flair braucht?

bei den schraubenschlüssel varianten komme ich nicht ganz nach. was hat es für eine feder, die den spanner nach unten drückt?


sind diese spanner eigentlich jump-tauglich?


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luden _
> *waaaa, ich könnt kotzen
> genau den wollte ich mir heute nachbauen, hatte schon material und alles zusammen aber was is?!? die kette is zu lang um das prinzip dieses kettenspanners zu nutzen aber andererseits wäre sie "zu kurz" um sie ganz ohne spanner zu fahren.....
> also fahr ich halt weiter mit nem halben schaltwerk rum... *



du kannst doch das prinzip auch umdrehen, also die kette unten unter der rolle laufen lassen und dann nach unten spannen, geht genauso dann dürfte es auch mit der kettenlänge passen


----------



## luden (7. Dezember 2003)

ja schon, aber dann hab ich nich mehr den effekt das der spanner mein ausfallende schützt, is ja für ein street/dirt hardtail gedacht. is aber auch egal, ich werd mir nen neuen rahmen mit bmx ausfallenden gönnen


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luden _
> *ja schon, aber dann hab ich nich mehr den effekt das der spanner mein ausfallende schützt, is ja für ein street/dirt hardtail gedacht. is aber auch egal, ich werd mir nen neuen rahmen mit bmx ausfallenden gönnen  *




blos weil das kettenspanner bauen nicht klappt? da fehlt eindeutig


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. Dezember 2003)

ich glaub ich kauf mir einfach diese surly kopie von point. spannt die genug? kann man die tunen, dass die kette normal gespannt wird?

habe im moment ein kaputtes schaltwerk, und fahre auch so singlespeed. darum möchte ich das schaltwerk weg. 
gibt es keinen zum kaufen, der wirklich gut ist?


 is echt zu blöde.


----------



## whoa (8. Dezember 2003)

jetzt ist aber mal genug mit der jammerei.. 

wenn du dich mal durch den ein oder anderen thread hier geklickt oder die suchfunktion bemüht hättest, wär dir schon klar, dass weder point noch surly für dich in frage kommen können!

schon mal drüber nachgedacht deine kette mit einer kettenführung vorn zu spannen.. da gibt's doch die wildesten konstruktionen.. oder besorg dir halt ein altes rennradschaltwerk


----------



## luden (9. Dezember 2003)

nö, da fehlt kein   keine sorge. ich brauch sowieso bald nen neuen rahmen und da ich immo auch ausnahmsweise mal geld dafür hab gönn ich mir einen...


----------



## smog (3. Januar 2004)

guten tag, hab mich durch die geile galerie inspirieren lassen und mir auch mal was selber gebastelt. 
wirkt noch etwas klobig, werde noch dran rumfräsen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smog (3. Januar 2004)

.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von snog _
> *guten tag, hab mich durch die geile galerie inspirieren lassen und mir auch mal was selber gebastelt.
> wirkt noch etwas klobig, werde noch dran rumfräsen müssen. *



das schaut ja so aus als wär das teil extra als kettenspanner gebaut worden, so ganz ohne ien vorheriges sinnloses leben. is ja langweilig...


 

nee, schaut ganz nett aus!


----------



## roesli (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von snog _
> *guten tag, hab mich durch die geile galerie inspirieren lassen und mir auch mal was selber gebastelt.
> wirkt noch etwas klobig, werde noch dran rumfräsen müssen. *



sieht fein aus - erinnert mich ein wenig an den DMR-Spanner.... - wie hast Du den gebaut?


----------



## the-red-planet (3. Januar 2004)

Sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## smog (3. Januar 2004)

@ roesli, also dein knochenspanner übertrifft ja wohl alles...

 ich hab von einem alten schaltwerk das oberste teil abgesägt( das ding wo der bolzen und die feder drinn versorgt sind) und dann am drehbank aussen abgedreht.

dann hab ich einen aluklotz zurechtgefräst(designmässig den dmr spanner im kopf gehabt).zwei schlitze und gewinde rein um die kettenlinie einzustellen und das federdings zu spannen, fertig.
128gramm wiegt das ding. war fast einen ganzen arbeitstag dran...(nicht weitererzählen)
gruss smog (ich weiss, mein benutzername hat n schreibfehler)


----------



## Greasy Pete (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von snog _
> *
> 
> dann hab ich einen aluklotz zurechtgefräst(designmässig den dmr spanner im kopf gehabt).zwei schlitze und gewinde rein um die kettenlinie einzustellen und das federdings zu spannen, fertig.
> ...



Sehr schönes Teil. 
Und nochwas: Sachma ziehst Du nen BOB Trailer mit dem Singlespeeder   ?

Gruß Greasy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smog (4. Januar 2004)

@greasy pete: klar! in baselcity gibts keine grossen berge.


----------



## BommelMaster (6. Januar 2004)

@smog, wenn du mir so einen in kürzerer form nachbauen könntest würd ich sogar was dafür springen lassen


----------



## roesli (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von smog _
> *@ roesli, also dein knochenspanner übertrifft ja wohl alles...
> *



..achja... - ich sollt schon lange mal wieder einen kompletten für mich selbst und eine Bauanleitung basteln.....  - vielleicht reicht's diesen Winter noch


----------



## smog (6. Januar 2004)

@bommelmaster
ich bin dir ja dankbar, dass du sogar was springen lassen würdest, aber es bleibt wohl ein einzelstück...


----------



## macgyver (29. Februar 2004)

Alivio-Cantibremser mit abgefeilten Zughalter, Feder von einer STX-Cantilever (ist stärker), M8x40 Schraube durchs Schaltauge, M6x80Schraube mit Spacern aus V-Brake-Belägen und ein Schaltröllchen sowie ein paar selbstsicherne Muttern, fertig


----------



## bikersunny (9. März 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ..achja... - ich sollt schon lange mal wieder einen kompletten für mich selbst und eine Bauanleitung basteln.....  - vielleicht reicht's diesen Winter noch



hast aber noch immer kein Bild reingestellt, wo Du Deinen genialen RBP Spanner auch am Velo montiert hättest, gell?

also: Foto sehn wolln!


----------



## roesli (9. März 2004)

bikersunny schrieb:
			
		

> hast aber noch immer kein Bild reingestellt, wo Du Deinen genialen RBP Spanner auch am Velo montiert hättest, gell?
> 
> also: Foto sehn wolln!



Ach Sonnenscheinchen......

Wie recht Du ja hast - momentan existiert bei mir kein kompletter Spanner mehr - um die zwei bisher einzigen, vollständigen Exemplare bauen zu können (die beide nicht mehr bei mir sind), musste ich mein eigenes, erste Modell demontieren 

Ein vorgefeilter "Knochen" liegt aber bereit - ich muss nur noch die Teile zusammenbauen - und da langsam die Kettenspannung an meinem roten soweit nachgelassen hat, dass es nicht mehr ohne Spannhilfe geht, wird's auch nicht mehr lange dauern, bis es einen Einsatzbericht mit Foto geben wird. 

BTW: DU im Singlespeedforum?   - welche Geister haben Dich denn hierhergeführt?     - Wirst vernünftig?


----------



## bikersunny (10. März 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: DU im Singlespeedforum?   - welche Geister haben Dich denn hierhergeführt?     - Wirst vernünftig?



Nun, Du weißt es doch besser: ich werde NIEMALS vernünftig sein...   

aber ich werd mal gucken, ich glaub, ich hab noch irgendwo so ein Teil herumkugeln gesehen... falls es auftaucht, schicke ichs ins Land der Schokolade, damit Du auch ein Bild des montierten Kettenspanners reinstellen kannst!

BTW: Ich hab schon erwogen, mich als Helfer für die SinglespeedWM zu bewerben...nicht wegen des Bewerbes, aber so ein kesses Schwarz-pinkes Trikot tät mir schon gefallen


----------



## roesli (10. März 2004)

bikersunny schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich werd mal gucken, ich glaub, ich hab noch irgendwo so ein Teil herumkugeln gesehen... falls es auftaucht, schicke ichs ins Land der Schokolade, damit Du auch ein Bild des montierten Kettenspanners reinstellen kannst!



Ähhm - was für ein Teil werd ich von Dir erhalten? - N' 10-Loch-Schlüssel? - Passt. - freu mich über jedes Paket von Dir - und damit krieg ich dann vielleicht auch mal deine aktuelle Adresse.....  - und wenn Du schon dabei bist - leg Beef Jerkey bei   



> BTW: Ich hab schon erwogen, mich als Helfer für die SinglespeedWM zu bewerben...nicht wegen des Bewerbes, aber so ein kesses Schwarz-pinkes Trikot tät mir schon gefallen



UNBEDINGT! - Sunny an der SSP-WM bist Du am rechten Ort - alles nette Leute. Und mit der Einstellung 





> Nun, Du weißt es doch besser: ich werde NIEMALS vernünftig sein...


 bist Du eigentlich an jedem andern Ort fehl am Platz. Also, wenn Du Dich nicht den Rest des Lebes ärgern willst, dass Du die WM-Teilnahme verpasst hast, reservier Dir diese Tage!

... kriegst auch einen R.I.P. dafür, damit die Ausrüstung stimmt


----------



## BOOZE (28. April 2004)

So,
jetzt will ich euch mal meinen selbstgebauten Kettenspanner präsentieren.
Gemacht aus einer Cantihälfte, Alustange, und einem Röllchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (28. April 2004)

Und,
im eingebauten Zustand.


----------



## kingmoe (28. April 2004)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> jetzt will ich euch mal meinen selbstgebauten Kettenspanner präsentieren.
> Gemacht aus einer Cantihälfte, Alustange, und einem Röllchen.



@ BOOZE: Brauchst du das GT-Schaltauge noch?


----------



## BOOZE (28. April 2004)

Kannst es haben.
Das gehört zu meinem Titan GT, aber ich brauche es nicht.


----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

Man nehme:

- 1 Frau
- 121 IQ
- eine werkstatt voller teile
- spontanität
- ein wenig zeit


raus kommt:


----------



## roesli (14. September 2004)

Simpel einleuchtend   

Gefällt mir.   

Bastelanleitung?

Wie machst Du das, wenn Du das Rad mal unterwegs ausbauen willst? Spanner lösen? - kommst Du da noch an die Klemmschraube ran?


----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

hi,

also der spanner ist mit einer kettenblatt schraube am schaltauge befestigt. man muss einfach mit einem inbus die kettenblattschraube lösen und schon ist der spanner beweglich. so das man ihn jederzeit einfach mehr- oder entspannen kann.

das schalträdchen habe ich mittels langer schraube + hüle auf den richtigen abstand zur kette gebracht ;-)


coffee


----------



## roesli (14. September 2004)

Durchdacht, durchdacht

Coffee, ich krieg Respekt vor Dir  

   

Die Idee reizt mich zum Ausprobieren.

Lizenzgebühren? - Schokolade, Käse,  Alp- oder Matterhörner, Hustenbonbons?

Besitzt Du eine Drehbank daheim, dass all die Sachen so sauber gefräst, gebohrt, gewindegeschnitten sind?


----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Durchdacht, durchdacht
> 
> Coffee, ich krieg Respekt vor Dir
> 
> ...




 na wenn dann schon was echt schweizerisches    aber keine schoki, bin süß genug   

Grüßle coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (14. September 2004)

Hey, das sieht gut aus   

Was ich aber immer nicht verstehe (und was mir eine Zweiradmechanikerin sicher erklaeren kann   ), warum laesst man die Spanner nach unten druecken, statt von unten nach oben gegen die Kette? Die Umschlingung des Ritzels wuerde dadurch doch groesser, und die Gefahr eines Ueberspringens der Kette geringer, oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

@ fuzzy,

du bist heute schon der zweite der das sagt. Also ich behaupte mal, das es im enddeffekt wurst ist, so aber weniger spannung/ reibung nötig ist als wenn du ihn von oben drücken lässt. meine version könnte ich auch sicher soeinstellen das sie von unten drückt. kann ich ja mal machen ß foto dann *gg* fahrbericht kommt natürlich nach.

coffee


----------



## peppaman (14. September 2004)

mich würde auch mal ein Foto bezüglich der Speichenstellungen (links!) interessieren.

habe ja auch noch so ein Bullseye-Projekt hier rumliegen.


Und:
Da der Spanner ja kein "Spanner" ist, sondern eher ein "In-Position-Halter":
Würde so´n oranges Kettenführungs-pulley nicht mehr Sinn machen?

Gruß
peppa


----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

@peppa,

wie sollich denn das HR ablichten ;-)

coffee


----------



## peppaman (14. September 2004)

Na von leicht Hinten-lnks, bzw -rechts.
So dass man die Stellung der Speichen erkennen kann....(weiss ja nicht ob das möglich ist).



-> Durch das Umspacern der Bullseye-Achse für den 1-Ritzelbetrieb, wandert ja der linke SpeichenFlansch so weit nach rechts, dass die linken Speichen ssseeehr steil stehen. Dafür stehen jetzt die ehemals steilen Antriebsspeichen in einem schöneren Winkel.


Mich interessiert halt wie steil die linke Seite bei Dir steht (*diesen Satz muss man nicht falsch verstehen, ihr perv....  )


habe selber auch ´ne Bullseye, wohl mit Strassebreite. Dafür müsste ich mir ´ne neue Achsedrehen (mit Ecc).
Aber bei mir würd´s dann schon wieder sehr steil werden, was mir nicht so gefällt.


büdde büdde foddoooo

peppa


----------



## TortureKing (14. September 2004)

Ja, der 2te der das mit dem nach oben drücken sagte war ich, da ich schon die Erfahrung machen mußte das die Kette bei nach unten orientiertem Kettenspanner am Ritzel übersprang, und bei der Ausrichtung zur Kettenstrebe hin, eben nicht mehr (zuletzt am Subbnkaschber-Projekt).

Imho ist alles zu nutzen was der Kettenführung und dem maximal möglichen Umschluß der Kette an Ritzel und Kettenblatt zu gute kommt, schon alleine aus Sicherheitsgründen, denn jeder der dem schon mal die Kette gerissen ist, oder die Kette vom Ritzel oder Kettenblatt sprang ... am besten noch im Wiegetritt unter Vollast, der weis wie unschön sich ein Vorbau und die Crown-Jewels im Zusammenspiel anfühlen  .


----------



## peppaman (14. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ..., der weis wie unschön sich ein Vorbau und die Crown-Jewels im Zusammenspiel anfühlen  .




zum Steineerweichen nämlich



dreifach auuutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (14. September 2004)

@ Peppa .... wasn ein orangenes Kettenführungspulley ? .... son Bügel über dem Röllchen ?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (14. September 2004)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> dreifach auuutsch




Dreifach? Geh mal zum Arzt!


----------



## peppaman (14. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> @ Peppa .... wasn ein orangenes Kettenführungspulley ? .... son Bügel über dem Röllchen ?




wie der Name sagt: Ketten-FÜHRUNG






@fuzzy
kann man immer mal eins zuviel von gebrauchen


----------



## FuzzyLogic (14. September 2004)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> wie der Name sagt: Ketten-FÜHRUNG


Das sieht ja geil aus!   Wo krieg ich das her?   

EDIT: Ahh, schon gefunden. Autsch, ist das teuer.

@Peppa: Gibt es fuer diese spezielle Kondition auch passende Saettel, so mit dreieckiger Aussparung oder so?


----------



## TortureKing (14. September 2004)

Danke für die Info .... mensch solche Röllchen sind wirklich nicht schlecht ... müßte es doch aus dem DDD-Bereich welche zum Nachkaufen geben ..... mal gucken


----------



## peppaman (14. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> @Peppa: Gibt es fuer diese spezielle Kondition auch passende Saettel, so mit dreieckiger Aussparung oder so?



aber ja





etwas unkomfortabel, aber durch den großen Schwenkbereich ist genug Platz für weitere "Extensions"


----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

@ peppa,

habs ml probiert mit foto, kommt aber nich so raus ;-( ich habe es mal ausgemessen. zumindest versucht;-)

von hinten wenn man aufs laufra guckt. rahmen anschlag bis nabenflansch = 3,6 cm und reche seite von rahmen anschlag bis anfang ritzel 1,8 cm.

vielelicht hilft dir das. ein ausgangspunkt von 135 mm achse. (auflage achse nciht mitgerechnet, da ich ja bei eingespannten LR gemesen habe)

coffee


----------



## nordstadt (14. September 2004)

So hab auch mal ein bisschen gebastelt:

Zutaten:

XT II U-Brake, 
Schaltröllchen,
Lange Schraube,
Cantisockel,
Hülse und
Zeit.

Ergebnis - Spanner (Peppa kanns bezeugen - Er funktioniert)
















Brauch noch büsschen Sandpaper damti er schön glänzt

Mfg Chris


----------



## Schrau-Bär (17. September 2004)

Hier denn dann auch mal meine Lösung.

Zu der Frage, warum der Spanner nicht sinvollerweise nach oben drückt :

Sofern die Kettenlänge eben gerade so kurz ist, dass sie ohne Spanner nur leicht schlackert, so macht das sicher Sinn. (hatte ich bei meinem vorigen Rahmen so) Wenn allerdings die Kette doch so lang ist, dass sie richtig gescheit durchhängt und gerade keine zwei Glieder mehr zu entfernen sind, würde der nach oben ziehende Spanner die Kette gegen den Rahmen drücken.

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## smog (14. November 2004)

hallo

obwohl wir in einer zeit wertvoller errungenschaften wie ebb`s, eno`s, horizontalen ausfallern, u.a. leben, und einige gar behaupten es gäbe keinen wirklich zuverlässigen und gut funktionierenden kettenspanner,
habe ich meinen ersten "prototypen" weiterentwickelt.
und ich muss sagen, er funzt prima. sssc und einige ausritte in der umgebung bei miesem wetter klaglos überlebt, kette drinnen.
-gewicht 85 gramm.
-zutaten: bolzen, feder und rolle von einem alten schaltwerk, ein wenig alu
und rostfreie schrauben.
-kettenlinie und spannkraft einstellbar
-preis: unbezahlbar..

gruss
smog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (14. November 2004)

uui, schaut sehr schmuck aus!


----------



## bergfietser (15. November 2004)

Mein erste versuch ein kettespanner zu bastelen.


----------



## J-CooP (15. November 2004)

Mal ein komplett starrer.
Durch die Befestigung in der Mitte des Ritzels bleibt der Abstand zum "Schaltröllchen" immer gleich egal wie weit man die Kette spannt - so kann der Spanner sehr kurz ausfallen.
Mit der integrierten Kettenführung sollte der Kette eigentlich jede Möglickeit sich zu verabschieden genommen sein.


----------



## selecta gold (16. November 2004)

@J-CooP sehr schick und gute idee.das carbon macht echt ne geile optik. was sind denn das für teile die du da verwendet hast wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## chickenway-user (16. November 2004)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> @J-CooP sehr schick und gute idee.das carbon macht echt ne geile optik. was sind denn das für teile die du da verwendet hast wenn man fragen darf?



das sieht man doch, eine rohloff, ein stück carbon, ca. 5 mm dick ein tacx schaltröllchen, eine schraube, drei muttern, 2 beilagscheiben und noch 2 kleine carbonreste...


----------



## selecta gold (16. November 2004)

> *chickenway-user :* das sieht man doch, eine rohloff, ein stück carbon, ca. 5 mm dick ein tacx schaltröllchen, eine schraube, drei muttern, 2 beilagscheiben und noch 2 kleine carbonreste...



ich meinete nicht die nabe das hab ich schon das es eine rohloff ist mir ging es um die carbon parts weil die nun nicht gerade wie reststücke aussehen... hät ja sein könn das die mal ne andere funktion hatten und zweck endfremdet wurden und da hätte mich interessiert was der ursprüngliche zweck war aber das hat sich ja nun geklärt.

aber trotzdem danke chickenway-user.


----------



## smalldj (17. November 2004)

So ich hab mir auch mal en Spanner gebaut
Kann noch verfeinert werden aber biss jetzt geht er super!
Ist aus folgendem hergestellt:
-Schraube vom Schaltwerk
-Schaltwerksrolle
-En paar andere Schrauben
-Feder von V-Brake
-2 Runde Plexiglasscheiben
-10x20x120mm Alublock


----------



## odelay (19. November 2004)

die Zutaten:
alter Avid-Bremsarm
Rolle von einem Mounty-Kettenstreben-Kettenspanner
Schaltwerksbolzen
Feder aus einer Tourenrad-Mittelzugbremse
Aluhülse, zurechtgesägt
Schraube

der Spanner


----------



## varadero (3. Januar 2005)

danke für die inspiration!   

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/86738/sort/1/cat/5857

ist noch der prototyp (lange Schaltwerkschraube, da ich M10x1 x 20 in a2 qualität gerade nicht lagernd hab   )

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (3. Januar 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein komplett starrer.
> Durch die Befestigung in der Mitte des Ritzels bleibt der Abstand zum "Schaltröllchen" immer gleich egal wie weit man die Kette spannt - so kann der Spanner sehr kurz ausfallen.
> Mit der integrierten Kettenführung sollte der Kette eigentlich jede Möglickeit sich zu verabschieden genommen sein.




 ein traum


coffee


----------



## Holland (3. Januar 2005)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die inspiration!
> 
> ist noch der prototyp (lange Schaltwerkschraube, da ich M10x1 x 20 in a2 qualität gerade nicht lagernd hab   )



Warum hast Du auf die Möglichkeit einer einstellbaren Feder verzichtet?
Mit den Cantis von Suntour bzw. Dia Compe geht das nämlich recht einfach, da das Gegenlager für die Feder nicht im Rahmen stecken muss, sondern in einer eigenen Scheibe mit Sechskantschraube dran auf der Achse verspannt wird.
Bei Bedarf kann ich noch 'mal ein Foto meines einstellbaren Kettenspanners "Suntour XC ltd." posten.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## Holgi (4. Januar 2005)

Ein altes Schaltwerk von´er SIS BAumarktgruppe, etwas mit der Säge bearbeitet    wird beizeiten noch etwas beigefeilt


----------



## varadero (5. Januar 2005)

hallo zusammen!

da bei meiner derzeitigen kettenspannmöglichkeit (siehe in meiner fotogalerie) ein spannen nach oben leider nicht möglich ist (da die kette zu lang ist), habe ich mir überlegt, wie ich den umschlingungswinkel groß halten könnte und gleichzeitig die kette  spannen kann.
ein spannen wäre hier über die langlöcher UND drehen um das ausfallende möglich.
wenn der lochabstand der 3 bohrungen (schaltauge und befestigung der umlenkrollen) später feststeht, dann wären die langlöcher ja gar nicht mehr nötig und man könnte das "blech" noch ein wenig "designen":





(oder größer: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/87491/size/big/sort/1/cat/500)

ich stelle mir das ganze in 3mm niro blech und a2 inbusschrauben vor

was haltet ihr davon?
optisch sieht das ganze ja sicher nicht gerade umwerfend aus!

varadero

edit: ach ja, das ganze ist leider nicht maßstäblich, da ich hier im büro sitze und mir die abmessungen so ungefähr aus den fingern gezogen habe


----------



## J-CooP (5. Januar 2005)

@varadero: Und ich dachte immer Singlespeed bei solle alles möglichst einfach sein.  
Die Idee ist schon gut und das ganze läßt sich bestimmt noch etwas verschönern.
Aber hast du schon mal ein Halflink probiert? Vielleicht kommst du dann mit einer Rolle aus?!

@ Coffee: Danke!

Aber die "Kettenführung" habe ich nochmal ein bißchen geändert, da sie sich im laufe der Kilometer doch etwas verdreht hat (so wie das ital. Innenlager in meinem SS-Rennrad neulich)
Jetzt sieht es so aus (Bild klicken für groß)

 und kann sich verdrehen wie es will. Außerdem habe ich die Titanmuttern (3,9g) gegen Nylonmuttern (1g) getauscht


----------



## varadero (5. Januar 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hast du schon mal ein Halflink probiert?


 Hallo J-CooP!

halbes kettenglied????
wie? was? wo?

Danke
varaero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. Januar 2005)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> halbes kettenglied????
> wie? was?











			
				varadero schrieb:
			
		

> wo?


 Da!

ciao
Flo

... ich möcht ja nicht quengeln, aber eine FAQ  ....


----------



## J-CooP (5. Januar 2005)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo J-CooP!
> 
> halbes kettenglied????
> wie? was? wo?
> ...


Gibt es hier auch in schmaler Ausführung für 3/32" Ketten (normale Schaltungskette)


----------



## Greasy Pete (5. Januar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich möcht ja nicht quengeln, aber eine FAQ  ....



ruhig brauner, kommt !


----------



## selecta gold (5. Januar 2005)

> J-coop Aber die "Kettenführung" habe ich nochmal ein bißchen geändert, da sie sich im laufe der Kilometer doch etwas verdreht hat (so wie das ital. Innenlager in meinem SS-Rennrad neulich)



der kettenpanner ist echt absolut gut...(auch dein Fotoalbum  )
gibt 10 style punkte
und 10 fürs gewicht.
ein traum.


----------



## Coffee (5. Januar 2005)

@ j-coop

Ohhhhhh   wie ist er schön geworden. wenn ich einen kettenspanner bräuchte würdest du einen auftrag bekommen. sieht echt klasse aus.  

werde mich wohl morgen mal in ruhe an mein rennersinglespeedumbau machen ;-)


coffee


----------



## pedo77 (15. Januar 2005)

v-brake standart, starr


----------



## mahatma (28. Januar 2005)

Der kleine Schwenkarm und die Feder ist von Rohloff, das Goldstück ist von Hand gesägt,gebohrt und gefeilt. Dann noch ein freundlicher Eloxierer, ein paar Tuningschräubchen und voila!


----------



## varadero (28. Januar 2005)

:-o

da steht mir nur noch der mund offen!!!

wahnsinn!!!

das ganze rad!! super!!

   

glückwunsch

varadero


----------



## MaikRutsche (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

heute habe ich jemanden gefunden der mir eine Carbonplatte mit 6mm besorgen kann...
Bisher habe ich niemanden gefunden, der mir so eine kleine Menge abgibt.

Damit kann ich endlich mal meinen Spanner aus Carbon basteln... 

Dazu brauche ich aber erstmal kurz mal ne Einschätzung von euch.

Schaut euch mal bitte die Skizze im Anhang an.

Das hier sieht mir irgendwie nicht haltbar genug aus  - ich habe also alles etwas grösszügiger bemaßt.

Das Pappmodell passt erstmal (18er Ritzel), evtl. mache ich aber den Arm etwas länger...

Was meint ihr - würde das erstmal so halten?


----------



## der Digge (6. April 2005)

kein Plan ob das so hält aber so wird mein nächster au ausschauen, also danke für die Skizze 
aber ich werd dat Ding wohl für Dirt/Street aus 3mm Stahl bauen bzw. erst mal Alu weil ich da noch wat im Keller gefunden hab 

so und nu au noch ma wat zum Thema, zwar kein eigenbau aber n umbau ...





[drauf klicken für großes Bild]

is n Point Spanner, da die dinger gerne ausshlagen hab ich die Feder mit Hülse rausgenommen die restlichen änderungen sind eher unwichtig für die funktion, jedenfalls geht das ding jetzt super, einfach dran bauen, kettenspannung einstellen festschrauben und feddich. Da klapper nix und die Kette bleibt da wo sie hingehört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (7. April 2005)

@ MaikRutsche

Kann dir auch nichts zur Haltbarkeit sagen.
Aber du solltest den Arm nicht zu knapp bemessen. Was ist denn, wenn du mal ein größeres Ritzel hinten aufziehen willst? Da würde ich mir doch ein bischen Luft lassen. 
Oder mach ihn einstellbar mittels Langloch.

gruß mahatma


----------



## der Digge (7. April 2005)

so hier ma der erste versuch selbst wat zu basteln 





is noch net so optimal weil der sich beim festziehen immer n bischen mitdreht


----------



## MaikRutsche (7. April 2005)

Schick 

So in etwa sehen meine Idee auch aus...

Kannst du mal messen wie gross bei der der Abstand der beiden Bohrungen ist?

Und wie dick ist die Platte - ist doch sicher Alu - oder?


----------



## der Digge (7. April 2005)

MaikRutsche schrieb:
			
		

> Schick
> 
> So in etwa sehen meine Idee auch aus...
> 
> ...



jo klar, aber hier ersma der 2te Anlauf  



 

also der is auf n 13T Ritzel angepasst, Abstand von der Bohrung fürs Rädchen zu der am Schaltauge is 63mm und von da zur achse sinds 32mm (kommt aber auch auf deinen Rahmen an!).  Die Schraube am Schaltaug is 5mm und hat so etwas Spiel im Schaltauge (8 mm) und diehnt als Verdrehsicherung. Die Platte is 4mm dick würd aber eher 5 bis 6mm nehmen (hatte halt nur grad noch Reste im Keller).

[edit]

übrigens hab ich die Bohrungen alle mitte-mitte gemessen nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen ....

achso und Flexen tut die Platte au net nur beim Streeten muss dat ding einiges wegstecken also für normalen Gebrauch langen die 4mm locker.


----------



## MaikRutsche (20. April 2005)

Moin,

leider ist mit dem "Bearbeiten-lassen" nix geworden.

Nun habe ich ne 4mm dicke Platte hier liegen und weis net wirklich wie ich die zurechtschneide.

Womit macht soch das am besten?

Dremel? - Mit welcher Trennscheibe?
Laubsäge?

Und mit welchen Bohrern kann man Carbon bohren ohne die Faserstruktur am Rand stark zu beschädigen?

Eine noch grössere 6mm Platte habe ich auch noch da...
Material zum zerschneiden habe ich also vorerst genug


----------



## mahatma (21. April 2005)

Du zeichnest dir die Kontur auf die Platte vor. Dann sägst du mit der Stichsäge grob aus und machst den Rest mit der Feile, das ist bei Alu kein Problem.

gruß mahatma


----------



## D-MAN (21. April 2005)

ich glaube, er meint die carbonplatte auf dem bild   

feine laubsäge geht.
bohrer weiß ich nicht.
aber auf jeden fall nur mit atemschutz da dran rumfeilen.
die feinen kohlefasern sind ganz fix über die lunge in deinem körper und können da die allerlustigsten dinge wuchern lassen

spocht frei!


----------



## MaikRutsche (21. April 2005)

Ich habe mir vorhin ne Dremel organisiert.

Die Standardtrennscheiben gehen wie Butter durch das Zeug.

Zum Bohren habe ich das Borhloch vorher mit Panzertape abgeklebt und dann mit nem Stahlbohrer gebohrt.

Sieht fürn ersten Versuch ganz gut aus...

Der Staub ist mir auch nicht ganz geheuer.
Fürs nächste Mal organisiere ich mir nen ordentlichen Mundschutz, heute msste erst mal nen nasses Tuch vorm Gesicht reichen. Ausserdem war draussen aufm Balkon ordentlich Wind...

/e
hier nun wie es am Bike aussieht:






(klicken für grössere Bilder)


----------



## storcky (29. April 2005)

...hab mal ne technische frage:

wieso spannen alle die kette nach unten??? nach oben, so wie bei "der digge" wäre doch kette-ritzelverbindungstechnisch viel bessser, da mehr auflagefläche, oder???  evtl. kanns mir jemand erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storcky (29. April 2005)

...ach so, nochwas ich sachen carbon...hab selber schon rumlamieniert und kann nur dringend zu einem mundschutz raten...carbonstaub is zu 100% lungenfähig, da wartet der krebs gleich um die ecke!!!! ...und nehme nicht diese billigen staubmasken aus dem baumarkt...ne richtige filtermaske gibt bei ebay ganz günstig....


----------



## der Digge (29. April 2005)

storcky schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab mal ne technische frage:
> 
> wieso spannen alle die kette nach unten??? nach oben, so wie bei "der digge" wäre doch kette-ritzelverbindungstechnisch viel bessser, da mehr auflagefläche, oder???  evtl. kanns mir jemand erklären


jo is ganz einfach, nach oben spannen kannste nur wenn die Kette ohne Spanner nur minimal durchhängt, weil zur Strebe hin ja net so viel platz is.


----------



## curryketchup (22. Mai 2005)

hier mal meine konstruktion


----------



## MaikRutsche (26. Mai 2005)

So endlich habe ich mal meiner Kette eine kleine Führung gegönnt (unteres Bild ).

Ohne die seitlichen Plättchen an der Spannrolle ist mir immer die Kette runtergesprungen - trotz hoher Kettenspannung.

Die erste holprige Testfahrt mit extra lockerer Kette war soweit erfolgreich.









Ich habe ja den Spanner mit am Schnellspanner befestigt.

Verdrehen tut der sich eigentlich nicht - ich muss halt den Schnellspanner ordentlich anknallen.

Aber irgendwie ist das Gewinde nur noch sehr kurz, fehlen ja die 5mm durch die Carbonplatte...

Gibts da evtl. längere Schnellspanner?


----------



## martn (4. Juni 2005)

hat hier schonma jemand nen kettenspanner zum montieren an der kettenstrebe gebaut? mir schwebt sowas, wie der kore chain reactor vor. irgendwie is mir die lösung sympatischer, keine ahnugn wieso.


----------



## PHR3AK (4. Juni 2005)

jop, ich an meinem....aber geht halt nicht fixed und mtb is eh irgendwie komisch - rad steht meistens rum...aber 500 test km hats gut funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Figus (8. Juni 2005)

Der Kore Chain Reactor ist eine super Sache (und sieht mal anders aus)- fahre ihn jetzt schon eine Weile. Ist wesentlich besser als der Point-Spanner (vor allem die Feder). Ich habe allerdings ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert:

- Rolle gegen Schaltwerksrolle getauscht - läuft besser und man hat außerdem mit entsprechenden U-Scheiben die Möglichkeit die Kettenlinie fein abzustimmen, dazu muss die untere Bohrung auf 5mm aufgebohrt werden

- Nut in die umgedrehte silberne obere Halterung für die Feder gepfeilt - hat den Vorteil, dass sich der Spanner nicht mehr verdrehen lässt

- Alublech zu Kettenführung gebogen, damit die Kette nach unten nicht rausspringen kann

Du kannst ihn natürlich auch nach vorn spannen - so wie eigentlich gedacht - bei mir passte er so aber besser. Das Ding ist komplett zerlegbar, also auch sehr felxibel.
Achso, bei sehr dicken Kettenstreben wirst du evetuell Probleme mit der Schelle bekommen.


Bilder sind leider nicht besonders, habe im Moment nur ein schrottige Digicam da...

Musst halt sehen, ob Du ihn noch bekommst, meines Wissens werden die Dinger nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## martn (8. Juni 2005)

hat eh eher an selber (nach)bauen gedacht, ^^ denn wenns den noch gibt isser bestimmt nich grade billig...
nach vorne hätte den vorteil, dass man die kette dann eher noch nach oben spannen könnte, oder hab ich da nen denkfehler? ansonsten is die konstruktion ja eigentlich recht simpel. einziges problem is ne lösung für die feder zu finden. zur not würds aber auch ersma nen gummi tun, der den arm zur strebe zieht.


----------



## Figus (8. Juni 2005)

Also ich hab den Chain Reactor für 'nen 10er inklusive Versand bei irgendeinem Online-Auktionshaus mit "e" bekommen, wahrscheinlich ist nachbauen teurer. War aber etwas versteckt eingestellt und endete montags mittag oder so...


----------



## Figus (8. Juni 2005)

Achso - was das Spannen nach vorn angeht: es kommt ganz einfach auf die Kettenlänge an. Bei mir war sie so ungünstig, dass einerseits ein halbes Glied nicht reichen würde, um die Kette zu kürzen und andererseits die Kette, würde ich sie nach vorn spannen, an die Kettenstrebe schlagen würde, da ich ein recht kleines Kettenblatt (36) fahre... Ansonsten - kein Denkfehler...

PS.: Der Core Chain Reactor ist auch noch leichter als das Dingens von Point...


----------



## martn (8. Juni 2005)

ok, für nen 10er hätt ichn auch genommen, ^^
36er blatt wirds bei mir auch, liegt schon wartend in meinem zimmer rum... ma schaun, nach vorne und nach oben wär mir schon lieber...


----------



## fonzo (24. Juni 2005)

hallo jungs und mädels, ihr macht alle uff technikfreaks.
ich habe an meinem alten ratbike (wird nie geputzt) einfach bei der alten lx das untere schaltungsröllchen abgesägt, kette gekürzt, funktioniert super.  
happy trails sir fonzo


----------



## nordstadt (24. Juni 2005)

fonzo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs und mädels, ihr macht alle uff technikfreaks.
> ich habe an meinem alten ratbike (wird nie geputzt) einfach bei der alten lx das untere schaltungsröllchen abgesägt, kette gekürzt, funktioniert super.
> happy trails sir fonzo



Du sagtest ja auch ratbike - schaut halt net so schön aus!

Mfg 

Mädchengestalter


----------



## mahatma (28. Juli 2005)




----------



## Baxx (13. September 2005)

^ Ich suche genau so eine Schraube wie auf dem Bild im Beitrag vorher, zur Befestigung des Spanners am Schaltauge. Das ist ein M10er Gewinde mit 1mm Steigung - im Baumarkt gab es zwar M10, aber nicht in der Steigung. Woher bekommt man solche Schrauben? Bevorzugt Inbus aus Stahl hohlgebohrt oder Titan. Länge 10mm. Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, momentan fahre ich mit einem alten Schaltungsbolzen mit Stahlmuttern als Spacer  .


----------



## curryketchup (13. September 2005)

mit hohlgebohrt oder titan, wirst
du wohl lange suchen.
außer du kennst jemanden der eine
cnc maschine zur verfügung
hat und auch bedienen kann.

ich habe wegen solcher schrauben mehrere
schrauben großhändler abgeklappert.

meistens hieß es "können wir bestellen"
oder aber mindestabnahmemenge 100 Stück.
hatte bei einem laden glück an den richtigen
verkäufer zu geraten.
der meinte zu mir " wie viele schrauben brauchst du denn "
ich "na 2 stück"
er" oh da sehe ich unsere kaffekasse ist ziemlich leer"
habe ihm dann 2 eus in die hand gedrückt und
die beiden schrauben waren mein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaikRutsche (14. September 2005)

Solche Schrauben bekommt man nur sehr schwer...

War schon nen Krampf eine einfach M10x1.00 Sechskant zu bekommen...







Habe etliche Läden abgeklappert... nix gefunden - bis mir jemand geraten hat in ner Motoradwerkstatt mal lang zu schauen.

Aber Hohl und dann evtl. noch Titan!? Wird schwer...


----------



## Baxx (14. September 2005)

MaikRutsche schrieb:
			
		

> Habe etliche Läden abgeklappert... nix gefunden - bis mir jemand geraten hat in ner Motoradwerkstatt mal lang zu schauen.



Ok, da kann ich ja heute mal im Polo-Shop fragen  . Da es M10 mit der Steigung ja anscheinend gibt, müssen die ja auch für irgendwas gut sein, also zum Befestigen eines bestimmten Teiles - wenn man nur wüsste für was?  Damit hätte man einen Ansatzpunkt zum Suchen.


----------



## J-CooP (14. September 2005)

Bremsleitungen bei Motorrädern werden öfter mal mit M10x1 Hohlschrauben befestigt.


----------



## mahatma (16. September 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> ^ Ich suche genau so eine Schraube wie auf dem Bild im Beitrag vorher, zur Befestigung des Spanners am Schaltauge. Das ist ein M10er Gewinde mit 1mm Steigung - im Baumarkt gab es zwar M10, aber nicht in der Steigung. Woher bekommt man solche Schrauben? Bevorzugt Inbus aus Stahl hohlgebohrt oder Titan. Länge 10mm. Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, momentan fahre ich mit einem alten Schaltungsbolzen mit Stahlmuttern als Spacer  .



Die Schraube auf dem Bild vorher stammt aus einem alten Schaltwerk. Einfach den Sprengring entfernen und man hat das Teil in der Hand.
Aber soviel ich weiß, kann man bei Rohloff alle Teile einzeln kaufen. Frag doch mal nach, ob du auch die Schraube aus seinem Spanner einzeln erhälst.

gruß mahatma


----------



## Baxx (16. September 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schraube auf dem Bild vorher stammt aus einem alten Schaltwerk. Einfach den Sprengring entfernen und man hat das Teil in der Hand.
> Aber soviel ich weiß, kann man bei Rohloff alle Teile einzeln kaufen. Frag doch mal nach, ob du auch die Schraube aus seinem Spanner einzeln erhälst.



Hm, momentan nutze ich ja eben eine solche Schraube bzw. einen solchen Bolzen (siehe Anhang) aus einem XT-Schaltwerk mit dem Spacer aus einem Point-Spanner. Ich suche halt eine viel kürzere Schraube (halt M10x10x1).

Gestern war ich bei Polo und habe dort mal gefragt. Fazit war, dass es zwar solche Schrauben gibt, die auch für Bremsleitungen genutzt werden, allerdings sind die aus Alu und hohlgebohrt. Sowas würde den Spanner kaum halten können, wenn ich einfach mal kühn von den üblichen Alu-Drehmomenten von deutlich unter 10 nm ausgehe.

In einem Autozubehörladen wurde mir gesagt dass es sowas nur direkt vom Hersteller gibt... passende Muttern hatten sie allerdings da  .

Mir ist dann gestern auch noch eine Idee gekommen wie man den Spanner besser fixieren könnte - vielleicht reicht dann auch eine Aluschraube für das Schaltauge.


----------



## mahatma (18. September 2005)

Rohloff hat zweierlei Schrauben im Ersatz-Angebot:

Beschreibung:  	Art. Nr.:

Befestigungsschraube Kettenspanner, Artikelnummer: 8253

Lange Befestigungsschraube Kettenspanner, Artikelnummer: 8255


----------



## koni677hippie (18. September 2005)

@ Baxx :Warum gehst du nicht einfach mit einer Aluschraube die es da gibt zu deinen nächsten Werkzeugmacher, Schlosser oä. und lässt es nacharbeiten??? habe schon zu Restaurierungszwecken damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## bollerbirne (18. September 2005)

Wo rohe Kräfte walten ...   

Da bei mir die Kettenspannung fast passt brauche ich eigentlich immer nur ein zusätzliches Ritzel zwischen die Kette klemmen damit sie ein wenig nachgespannt wird. Der Singlespeeder ist erst seit ein paar Tagen wirklich fahrbereit und ich bin bis jetz auch höchstens 100km mit gefahren (zur Arbeit, Brötchen holen usw.). Auf meinem Nachhauseweg muss ich immer durch ein Absperrgitter und direkt danach eine Steigung hoch. Heute trete ich mit meiner ganzen Manneskraft   rein und plötzlich kracht es unter mir. Da hat es doch tatsächlich meinen "Kettenspanner" zerrissen wie ein Blatt Papier. Hätte echt nicht gedacht das so hohe Kräfte auf das Teil einwirken. Dummerweise hat sich das halbe Ritzel auch noch zwischen Hinterrad und Kettenstrebe gequetscht und mir ne ordentlich Acht ins Rad gezogen. Wollte erst ein Aluritzel nehmen   Die Bruchstelle sieht eher aus wie auseinander gerissen. Die beiden Hälften sind noch absolut plan. Werd's in Zukunft mal mit was stabileren probieren. Ich hoffe es klappt mit den Fotos.


----------



## martn (19. September 2005)

krasse sache das... was haste denn sonst für erfahrungen mit dem ghost chainring gemacht? schlackert der seitlich rum oder so? wie knapp läuft der neben der kettenstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bollerbirne (19. September 2005)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> krasse sache das... was haste denn sonst für erfahrungen mit dem ghost chainring gemacht? schlackert der seitlich rum oder so? wie knapp läuft der neben der kettenstrebe?



Kommt von Zeit zu Zeit schon an die Kettenstrebe. Abstand im Moment ca. 4mm. Habe aber noch ein viel zu langes Innenlager (118mm) und noch ordentlich Platz zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe. Mit 'nem 104'er Innenlager und hinten passenden Spacern wandert die ganze Sach noch ein ganzes Stück nach innen und es dürfte nichts mehr klappern. 

Ich wunder mich das hier niehmand sowas einsetzt.   

"Ghost Chainring", cooler Name für so eine einfaches Teilchen.


----------



## kingmoe (19. September 2005)

bollerbirne schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wunder mich das hier niehmand sowas einsetzt.
> 
> "Ghost Chainring", cooler Name für so eine einfaches Teilchen.



Naja, soo neu ist das nicht, das haben wir hier schon ausprobiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=84887

Spart den Spanner, ist aber nicht ganz so sicher, wenn man durch Gelände jagt. Für die Stadt sicher ausreichend.


----------



## bollerbirne (19. September 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, soo neu ist das nicht, das haben wir hier schon ausprobiert:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=84887
> 
> Spart den Spanner, ist aber nicht ganz so sicher, wenn man durch Gelände jagt. Für die Stadt sicher ausreichend.



Hammer, wenn's bei mir schon ein Stahlritzel mit relativ geringer Ausgleichsspannung zerrissen hat muss es bei dem Typen auf dem Bild doch schon lange gekracht hat. Wenn das auch noch ein Aluzahnkranz ist dann gute Nacht Marie.

Gibt es irgend ein Techniker der mir die Kräfte erklären kann die auf das Teil einwirken. Kann mir nicht so richtig erklären warum das Ritzel bei mir regelrecht auseinandergerissen wurde


----------



## martn (1. Oktober 2005)

mh, mein altes suntour schaltwerk spannt in der provisorischen notlaufvariante nich mehr so wirklich, die gummis leiern zu schnell aus:




hauptfeder hatte es im amrathon zerwichst, zum repariern musste nen stück schlauch herhalten, das ging jetz nen monat oder so. in letzter zeit springt die kette gelegentlich ma ab

also ran ans werk, gestern aus der werkstatt nen schaltröllchen besorgt, schraube rausgesucht, den schon länger dafür bereitliegenden cantiarm angebohrt und gewinde reingeschnitten:





ma schauen, ob ich heute noch zu nem versuch komme, das teil anzubauen. schifft grad vorm schuppen, das is unangenehm beim basteln, ^^
als schraube muss ersma die vom alten schaltwerk herhalten...


----------



## martn (1. Oktober 2005)

so, die schraube ausm schaltwerk ging nich, weil die erstens zu kurz is und zweitens oben am kopf 12mm stark is und somit der cantiarm noch weiter hätte aufgebohrt werden müssen. also habich im praktiker und bei atu erfolglos nach ner passenden schraube gefragt. da ich aber morgen fahrn will, musste ne lösung her. also hab ich ne alte achse genommen und abgesägt  dann ne mutter drauf und fertich:




der is jetz fix, muss morgen ma schauen, ob das funzt. die bohrung fürs schaltröllchen war leider etwas schief geraten, also habich die schraube grad nochma büschn krumm gebogen, damit die kettenlinie wieder stimmt^^

wenn das so gut läuft, bau ich mir vllt nochma ne version in schön (wenn ich irgendwo nen schönen cantiarm find, evtl könnt ich mir ja einen rot eloxiern lassen...)


----------



## MaikRutsche (1. Oktober 2005)

Wenn der Spanner fest ist, hast du evtl. ein Problem dass die Kette seitlich runterfliegt.

Musste dann seitlich jeweils ne kleine Führung dranzimmern.

Wenn du mit der Schraube noch warten kannst ich habe noch eine da...

Die ist etwa 25mm lang hat aber nur auf den letzten 5mm ein Gewinde - zur Befestigung solch eines breiten Canti-Arms langs evtl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (1. Oktober 2005)

jo, das is mir vorhin auch so eingefallen. wenn ich ordentlich antrete wird die kette unten ja lockerer. da könnte die in nem ruppigen anstieg schonma das röllchen verfehlen... ma gucken, ob ich da was als führung find...

klingt als könnte deine schraube passen, von der länge her wär das zumindest gut. wenn die da, wo kein gewinde is nich dicker is. (vllt liese sich damit auch ne gefederte variante machen) nächstes we komm ich wieder nach dd, da kannste mir die ja mal zeigen, ^^ wobei ich die idee hatte, vorne ne flügelmutter ruffzupacken, das ginge nur mit dem achsenstummel, dann könnte ich aber jederzeit bequem nachspannen. hab leider nur kleinere (werd ma schauen, ob mir da nich jemand nen passendes gewinde reindrehn kann)


----------



## martn (2. Oktober 2005)

so, hab jetz mal ne führung zusammenimprovisiert und damit den stylefaktor der gesamtkonstruktion um ein vielfaches erhöht:




büschn blöd is, dass man zum laufrad ausbau den spanner locker muss, aber den schlüssel dafür werd ich jetz ersma eh generell dabeihaben (zum evtl nachspannen)


----------



## BommelMaster (27. April 2006)

im anhang mein neustes modell


----------



## roesli (27. April 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> im anhang mein neustes modell



Ein schönes Werkstück  

...wenn nur die Rolle nicht orange wär


----------



## J-CooP (27. April 2006)

Leider mußt du zum Radausbau den Schnellspanner ganz aufschrauben.

Vielleicht funktioniert es ja auch, wenn du noch eine Nut und ein Loch reinfräst. Dann kannst du das Rad erst ein Stück nach unten schieben und wenn es aus den Ausfallenden ist nach links wegziehen.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. April 2006)

ich bau das rad so gut wie nie aus, für den transport kommt höchstens das vr raus insofern ist mir das egal, und die optik is so eleganter.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. April 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schönes Werkstück
> 
> ...wenn nur die Rolle nicht orange wär




besser so?


----------



## roesli (29. April 2006)

Grossartig


----------



## J-CooP (29. April 2006)

Von den kurzen Zähnchen des Schaltröllchens springt die Kette aber sehr leicht ab. Ich bezweifle mal, dass das ohne Führungsscheiben anständig funktioniert. Bei mir war das jedenfalls nicht der Fall. Und auch alle käuflichen Kettenspanner mit einem Röllchen haben einen Bügel oder Scheiben zu Kettenführung.


----------



## roesli (29. April 2006)

Hm, bei meinem Kettenspanner, Marke "Gekürtzes DX-Schaltwerk mit nur noch einer Rolle" und dem R.I.P. funktioniert es einwandfrei ohne seitliche Führungen..... - ist z.T. auch eine Frage der Spannung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Januar 2007)

x


----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Januar 2007)

1-schaltkäfig
2-schalträdchen
3-v-break einstellschraube vom griff
4-kabelbinder  (nur zur sicherheit)
5-lange schraube + mutter + 15 unterlegscheiben
bauzeit: 20 min

fahre das jetzt seit 2 wochen ohne probleme 












mal abgesehen davon dass er hässlich ist...


----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Januar 2007)

x


----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Januar 2007)

sch****     irgendwie hat mein browser gesponnen und nu ist mein beitrag doppelt.     bitte nich lachen


----------



## Förster (17. Januar 2007)

Sieht sehr interessant aus, finde aber das es nicht sehr spannen kann, da keine keine Feder oder sowas die Kette spannt. Mal sehen wie es ist, wenn Du einige 100km gefahren bist, obs die Kette immer noch so straff ist wie sie sein sollte. Halt mich bitte mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MadCyborg (17. Januar 2007)

Förster schrieb:


> Sieht sehr interessant aus, finde aber das es nicht sehr spannen kann, da keine keine Feder oder sowas die Kette spannt. Mal sehen wie es ist, wenn Du einige 100km gefahren bist, obs die Kette immer noch so straff ist wie sie sein sollte. Halt mich bitte mal auf dem Laufenden.


ich denke mal das stück metall was da im weg ist kommt dann halt ab und der kabelbinder wird festergezogen und gut is.


----------



## B-Ston3D (17. Januar 2007)

bin auch mal gespannt, ob die konstruktion lange hällt.  
ist aber eigendlich ne vorrübergehende notlösung.   wenn ich zeit hab, bau ich mir mal einen schöneren vieleicht mit feder...
bis jetzt bin ich noch recht überzeugt von dem "festen spanner"
ich hab nur angst, dass die schraube durchbiegt...


----------



## jasper (17. März 2008)

sodele, nu hab ich auch mal ein ding selbstgebaut.
zutaten: 1 olles schaltröllchen von tune in purple (danke 90er!  ), einen ollen alivio o.ä. canti-bremsarm, eine bohrmaschine um die bohrung für die feder zu versetzen, etwas kleinzeug und heraus kommt ein lustiger spanner:



das ding spannt so extrem fest, das ist schon fast zu fest. naja, so haut´s wenigstens die kette nicht runter.
jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein neues ritzel, die rechnung, ein altes kassettenritzel weiterzuverwursten ging nicht auf. das ist so ausgenudelt, dass die kette holprig läuft.
dann brauch ich noch distanzscheiben für den freilauf um das ritzel zu führen. ich hatte da an carbon gedacht, der optik wegen. oder ist carbon nicht stabil genug in dieser richtung? obwohl, wenn die kettenlinie stimmt sollten da die kräfte ja nicht so hoch sein.
was mich zur nächsten frage führt: wo bekomm ich geröhr her? kann auch ruhig nur eine lage sichtcarbon sein, es geht mir hier nur um die optik.


p.s. sorry fürs leichenfleddern. ich denke, so ein thread ist zeitlos


----------



## mete (18. März 2008)

Carbonrohr gibt es nur als Meterware..und der halbe Meter (kleinste Menge) kostet normalerweise 80- 150 Eur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (18. März 2008)

ja prost mahlzeit, da kleb ich mir lieber carbonoptikfolie auf den freilauf


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (19. März 2008)

Der erste innenliegende Kettenspanner südlich des Nordpols.
Siehe Photos


----------



## elsepe (19. März 2008)

ist der dämpfer aus dem rc bereich?

chiq.

seb


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (20. März 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> ist der dämpfer aus dem rc bereich?
> 
> chiq.
> 
> seb



Ja, gibt es bei Conrad für circa 10 im Doppelpack.


----------



## darrentheclaw (25. November 2008)

Ich hab hier auch mal einen gebaut, war nicht viel Arbeit. Zudem ist der Spanner starr, spannt von unten und ist zudem sehr leicht.


----------



## moe 11 (25. November 2008)

is das blech nicht ein bissal dünn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darrentheclaw (26. November 2008)

Also ich hab scho mal aweng bunnyhops und so gemacht und da hats gehalten. Es ist ja auch gar nicht so schlecht finde ich, wenns aweng schwingen kann. Ich werd aber nächstes Jahr oder so wahrscheinlich auch noch ne verbesserte Version bauen.
Greetz


----------



## brotheus (30. November 2008)

hm,...
ich wollt mal die frage loswerden, wozu eigentlich ne feder im kettenspanner?
mich nervt so´n bissl das die spanner immer soweit rausstehen. und bin am überlegen 
ob ich die feder und den anderen kram rausschmeisse und den spanner dierekt ans schaltauge schraube. 
welchen vorteil bringt mir die feder? denn bei den rädern die ohne spanner aukommen 
gibts ja auch nur ne festegelegte kettenspannung.


----------



## GlanDas (30. November 2008)

brotheus schrieb:


> mich nervt so´n bissl das die spanner immer soweit rausstehen. und bin am überlegen



Könnte man den dann nicht von "innen" anschrauben also per Linksgewinde?
Würd das ganze zwar bei der Montage etwas komplizierter machen aber dann hat man eine schön cleane Optik . . .


----------



## brotheus (30. November 2008)

nee, kein platz. da würde der spanner sich mit dem ritzel ins gehege kommen.

übrigens, nen rechtsgewinde bleibt auch von der anderen seite ein rechtsgewinde


----------



## trinkdöner (30. November 2008)

Super Idee das mit den alten Cantis!!!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (3. Dezember 2008)

brotheus schrieb:


> nee, kein platz. da würde der spanner sich mit dem ritzel ins gehege kommen.
> 
> übrigens, nen rechtsgewinde bleibt auch von der anderen seite ein rechtsgewinde



Innen anschrauben funktioniert schon, siehe Benutzerbild, allerdings muß
der Spanner schmal sein. Die Feder liegt zwischen Rahmen und Spanner,
im Schaltauge war eine Führungsbuchse aus Messing eingeschraubt.
Wenn es mir im Winter langweilig wird, baue ich mir nochmal einen
innenliegenden Spanner. Im Moment funktioniert das Landrad ohne Kettenspanner, am Stadtrad ist der On One verbaut.


----------



## computername (7. Dezember 2008)

Der "PSL 88 Alu light" :-D

Naja.. war im früheren Leben Teil einer Bundeswehr - Feldflasche ^^
Die Feder war mal eine Speiche
WAr eine Notlösung weil ich unbedingt an dem Tag noch fahren wollte.. So wurde das verwendet was da war..
Nicht schön, aber leicht.. und läuft..  und läuft...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Dezember 2008)

Habe mich anhand eines bereits kÃ¤uflich erwerblichen Kettenspanners daran gemacht, aus vorhanden Teilen einen Spanner zu bauen mit den Kriterien:
-Variable und vor allem flexible Kettenspannung
-Befestigung nicht am Schaltauge (zu anfÃ¤llig beim Trialen)

Material: Winkel, Streifen Federstahl (aus einem alten Spachtel), Schrauben/Muttern, Ein StÃ¼ck Hartplastik.

Noch nicht schÃ¶n, wird aber noch nachgebessert. Funktion ist top.
Habe leider kein Detailbild


----------



## elsepe (8. Dezember 2008)

rotzig geil!


----------



## frankybike (6. Januar 2009)

Phil schrieb:


> nr 2



einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (10. Februar 2009)

Ist zwar nicht selbstgebaut aber vll auch so eine interessante Loesung ... 

Hab mich das nicht im SSP-Board posten trauen, weil es ja ein (Naben-)Schaltungsrad ist 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380959 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (8. März 2009)

Neue Version mit geradem Umlenkhebel.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/297899


----------



## olli (28. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob das schon mal da war:

Point Kettenspanner abgespeckt und (hoffentlich) zuverlässig im Push UP Betrieb. Weggefallen sind die Stahlplatte, in die die Feder eingehängt wird, und die Originalfeder. Getauscht wurde das Röllchen gegen ein Shimano Ceramiclager Röllchen sowie 2 Schrauben gegen Alu und Titan. Dazugekommen ist eine Speiche mit Nippel als neue Feder. Da die Feder sich nun an der Mutter des Schnellspanners abstützt, ist die Spannung immer gleich, es muß nichts eingestellt werden und die originale Stahlpatte mit Federloch kann sich beim Festschrauben auch nicht mehr verdrehen. Vor allem ist er leichter und drückt nun nach oben. Von dem neuen Röllchen und den Alu/Titanschrauben abgesehen braucht man nur eine Speiche.

Ich hoffe, es ist zu erkennen:


----------



## ottokarina (29. März 2009)

respekt!
haste jetzt wenigstens blutige finger, weil du beim drumwickeln der speich doch noch dreimal abgerutscht bist? oder wars gar nicht so schwer?

aber was ist das für ein freilauf? wo sind die spacer?


----------



## olli (29. März 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> respekt!
> haste jetzt wenigstens blutige finger, weil du beim drumwickeln der speich doch noch dreimal abgerutscht bist? oder wars gar nicht so schwer?
> 
> aber was ist das für ein freilauf? wo sind die spacer?



Das Wickeln war in eingebautem Zustand sehr einfach, da kann nix abruschen. Zuerst die Speiche ca. 10 mm vom Kopf 90 Grad abwinkeln und einhängen und dann fast 3 mal wickeln.
Spacer braucht es nicht, weil es eine 10-fach Nabe ist, die Verzahnung ist ab Ritzel 3 HÖHER, d.h. das DX Ritzel kann nur bis zur abgebildeten Ritzelposition rutschen. Und glücklicherweise paßt die Kettenline mit Unterlegscheiben zwischen Kurbel und Blatt auch perfekt.


----------



## martn (29. März 2009)

so leicht, wie sich ne speiche biegen lässt, soviel taugt sie auch dauerhaft als feder...


----------



## olli (29. März 2009)

Es kommt auf die Speiche (eine durchgenehned 2.0 sollte es sein) und die Anzahl der Speichen an. Ausserdem, wie weit gespannt werden muß, ob RR oder MTB oder sonstwas. Man muß da natürlich mit Verstand rangehen und kann bei Bedarf die Speiche gegen eine Schutzblechstrebe tauschen.

Beim Straßenrenner reicht eine leichtere Federspannung, die einen deutlich ruhigeren Lauf als eine bombenfeste Feder bringt.


----------



## olli (30. März 2009)

Hab heute noch einen zweiten Spanner (muß noch poliert werden) für mein IBIS gebaut und da das Bike etwas härter gefahren werden kann, als der Renner, habe ich dafür eine Schutzblechstrebe als Feder verwendet. Diesmal drückt das Ding nach unten, auf eine Spiralfederwicklung kann man wegen der dicken Feder verzichten. Dieser Spanner soll richtig fest drücken, der andere soll geschmeidig federn (mit der 6,9 kg Kiste, Stelivio Light und Lechtschläuchen kann ich eh nur gute Straßen fahren und muß wegen des 1330 Gramm LRs auch auf Bordsteinhüpfereien verzichten).


----------



## bernd_spiegel (30. März 2009)

der uri geller der kettenspanner 

schöne sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (1. April 2009)

Mein Beitrag hier......


----------



## michael17 (1. April 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag hier......



Sieht gut aus! 
Geht da nicht wenigstens noch ein link weniger?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (1. April 2009)

Wenn`s ginge hätte ich es schon aus Gewichtsgründen gemacht


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. Juni 2009)

Hey hab mal ne Frage..

Woher habt ihr alle die Schraube die fette für in das Schaltauge zu schrauben? Aus nem Schaltwerk ausbauen?

Mfg


----------



## naxo (28. Juni 2009)

Genau!
Die Schraube wird meistens nur mit einem Sicherungsring gehalten. Mit der passenden Zange ist das kein Problem geht aber mit ein bisschen Gefühl auch so .
Die Schraube kann man dann vorsichtig rausdrücken aber Achtung dort ist auch eine Feder drin.
ahoi


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (29. Juni 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Hey hab mal ne Frage..
> 
> Woher habt ihr alle die Schraube die fette für in das Schaltauge zu schrauben? Aus nem Schaltwerk ausbauen?
> 
> Mfg



Gewinde M10x1
Wenn man die Schraube selbst anfertigen will, muß, kann.
Oder sich eine Buchse für das Schaltauge bastelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crudee (10. August 2009)

ich bastel mir auch grad einen mit ner canti plus deore xt feder
is alles tip top soweit hat mehr als 2 kilo zug drauf geschätzte 2,5
nun hab ich ein prob ich hab mein altes drit beike mit verhasster schaltung schon verkauft und hab atm nur den neuen rahmen pedale und lenker ^^
jetz kann ich natürlich nich das ritzel auf die kettenlinie anpassen daher möcht ichn stabiles bewegliches teil dass man aber auch werkzeugfrei festellen kann 
heißt im klartext irgendeinen kleinen spanner fürs ritzel
hat da jmd ne idee?

leider kann ich kein foto machen weil meine eldern den fotoappi grad bei sich im urlaub haben ...


----------



## Hotredchili (22. August 2009)

crudee schrieb:


> leider kann ich kein foto machen weil meine eldern den fotoappi grad bei sich im urlaub haben ...



Too much information!


----------



## crudee (22. August 2009)

sry löl is dowch wayne


----------



## no.mis (1. April 2010)

ist es notwendig das der kettenspanner gefedert ist? hatte vor mir einen im "Push-Modus" ohne Federung zu basteln....

mfg


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (3. April 2010)

no.mis schrieb:


> ist es notwendig das der kettenspanner gefedert ist? hatte vor mir einen im "Push-Modus" ohne Federung zu basteln....
> 
> mfg



Nicht unbedingt, gibt es original von on one.
Dort wird die Kette aber mit einer Kunststoffrolle gespannt.


----------



## Dvs-Shoes (24. Juli 2010)

so könnte ein kettenspanner auch aussehen sind alte teile die ich eh entsorgen wollte


----------



## Jonny_ (23. November 2010)

Ich nabe auch selber nen kettenspanner für mein mtb gebaut
sieht aus wie bei nem downhill
bringt auch recht viel


----------



## Jonny_ (23. November 2010)




----------



## Jonny_ (23. November 2010)




----------



## olli (23. November 2010)

Jonny_ schrieb:


>



Solange Du es nicht auf einen Web-Server (z.B. das Fotoalbum von IBC) lädst und hier nur den Link zu Deiner eigenen lokalen Festplatte postest, kannst nur DU es sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_ (24. November 2010)

gut zu wissen
ja und wie mache ich sonst bild rein?
mit einfügen geht das nicht


----------



## gtbiker (24. November 2010)

Jonny_ schrieb:


>


----------



## deegee (25. November 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


>


sehr hilfreich...

zum Hochladen der Bilder nutzt du z.B.
http://imageshack.us/
oder
http://www.abload.de/

die zeigen dir auch die links an, die du hier verwenden sollst.


----------



## bengasi-rookie (27. November 2010)

version tretlager, aber gefedert.

klappt super leise und zieht auch recht stramm.
gestutzes boxguideblech + cfk-platte + straffe feder 
=


----------



## Bikefritzel (29. November 2010)

saugeiles teil!

btw. kettenblattschraubenhülsen lassen sich mit ner feile in kürzester zeit kürzen


----------



## bengasi-rookie (29. November 2010)

hmm, da hast du recht, das geht schöner. 
wollte mir vorsichtshalber noch die möglichkeit offenhalten nen bashguard nachzurüsten. 
müsst ich aber erst noch drehen. 

meinst du, es gibt leute, die so was haben wollen. bzw. kann 
man sowas verticken, natürlich optimiert und optisch aufgemotzt?


----------



## Jonny_ (29. November 2010)

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/7249/17112010124.jpg
http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/2582/17112010125.jpg


----------



## Jonny_ (29. November 2010)

komplett selber gebaut
aber die gabel könnte mal besser sein


----------



## othu (29. November 2010)

bengasi-rookie schrieb:


> hmm, da hast du recht, das geht schöner.
> wollte mir vorsichtshalber noch die möglichkeit offenhalten nen bashguard nachzurüsten.
> müsst ich aber erst noch drehen.
> 
> ...



Ja! Ich z.B.!
Und im Rohloff-Thread z.b. kenne ich mehrere Leute die so was suchen!
So einen gibt es zwar schon, aber der soll nicht so dolle sein und ist ein Auslaufmodel:
http://labs.yesspro.com/products/etr-b

Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_ (29. November 2010)

ja aber bei mor kann ich sowas ned so leicht dranbauen
ich belomm die kurbel von der pedal nicht ab
da passt kein schlüssel drauf


----------



## othu (29. November 2010)

@bengasi-rookie:

wie gesagt, der yesspro ist abgekündigt und soll wohl auch nicht so recht taugen, da er eine viel zu schwache Feder hat...
Was würde sowas in hübsch den bei dir kosten?
Ev. mit ISCG 05 Aufnahme?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## bengasi-rookie (30. November 2010)

also ehrlich gesagt, "so schnell schießen die preußen nun auch wieder nicht"!  vor allem nicht aus der hüfte

bis jetzt ist das erstmal nur ein hirngespinst.


----------



## othu (2. Dezember 2010)

Egal, wenn es soweit ist biete ich mich als Tester an


----------



## GravityForce (1. März 2011)

.


----------



## corefire (1. März 2011)

Kettenspanner selbstgefeilt, hält schon 8 Jahre lang so. Die MRP Rolle kann ich im Langloch verschieben und so alle paar Jahre die Kettenspannung anpassen.









Da ich zur Alfine im Fully vorn 2 Kettenblätter fahre tat auch hier ein Kettenspanner not. Mit der Speiche anstatt des Bowdenzuges kann ich am Speichennippel bei Bedarf das Schaltwerk auf andere Kettenlinie/Ritzel einstellen. Ansonsten Schaltwerkskäfig abgesägt da vorher zu lang. dank beschissenen Rahmendeseigns tut der hässliche kabelbinder not damit das Schaltwerk nicht an den Lagerpunkt schlägt. Hält so seit Jahren, mir ist da noch nichts besseres Eingefallen weil eigentlich egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (4. März 2011)

fahre auch ein altes schaltwerk allerdings ersetze ich die h l schrauben durch längere und fixiere es so auf die kettenlinie


----------



## lelebebbel (5. März 2011)

corefire schrieb:


> Da ich zur Alfine im Fully vorn 2 Kettenblätter fahre tat auch hier ein Kettenspanner not. Mit der Speiche anstatt des Bowdenzuges kann ich am Speichennippel bei Bedarf das Schaltwerk auf andere Kettenlinie/Ritzel einstellen. Ansonsten Schaltwerkskäfig abgesägt da vorher zu lang. dank beschissenen Rahmendeseigns tut der hässliche kabelbinder not damit das Schaltwerk nicht an den Lagerpunkt schlägt. Hält so seit Jahren, mir ist da noch nichts besseres Eingefallen weil eigentlich egal



Nabenschaltung, 2 Kettenblätter UND ein Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner an einem Fully, alle Achtung! Fehlt nur noch ein Schlumpfdrive und vielleicht ne Kettenführung, dann hast du das absolute Gegenteil zum Singlespeeder


----------



## corefire (5. März 2011)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Nabenschaltung, 2 Kettenblätter UND ein Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner an einem Fully, alle Achtung! Fehlt nur noch ein Schlumpfdrive und vielleicht ne Kettenführung, dann hast du das absolute Gegenteil zum Singlespeeder


 kein stress, werde die alfine mit heisskleber ausfüllen dann isse schön fix


----------



## Deleted 140574 (28. Juni 2011)

Hab mir gestern auch meinen ersten Kettenspanner selbstgebastelt.
Grundlage war ein X.9 Schaltwerk, das es mir direkt unter der oberen Rolle verbogen hat. Einfach den Teil mit der unteren Rolle abgesägt, ran gemacht und Kette rumgezogen. Dann auch einfach eingestellt, brauchte nicht mal nen Zug und durch die Vorspannungsschraube lässt sich wunderbar die Kettenspannung anpassen!
Bilder folgen ;-)


----------



## Grandmen (11. August 2011)

Danke für die vielen Anregungen hier im Forum

Bei mir ist´s ein Teil einer alten V-Bremse und eine Gummirolle geworden.
Dank Half Link klappt es auch mit der Rolle unter der Kette.
Funktion und Handhabung sind klasse.


----------

